# Adieu, es war schön mit Dir



## Staabi (25. Januar 2007)

Tja,

nun ist es also soweit. Irgendwie habe ich es kommen sehen. Seit bald 18 Jahren kennen wir uns. Ich hatte immer tiefen Respekt vor Dir. Bei unserem ersten Treffen hast Du mir ganz schön Angst eingejagt. Aber nachdem wir uns besser kennen gelernt hatten fing ich wirklich an, Dich zu lieben. Du warst, das darf man ohne Umschweife sagen, das Highlight hier in unserer Ecke. Auch wenn wir uns in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr so oft gesehen haben wie früher habe ich mich doch immer auf Dich gefreut. Das Wiedersehen war immer etwas ganz besonderes. Schade, das wir unsere Beziehung nun beenden müssen....












Adieu, "Ripp" oder einfach "Seilbahn", wie Du bei uns immer geheißen hast. Und gleich schaue ich mir das Video noch einmal an, das wir am 01.05.1990 mit Dir gedreht haben und trauere alten Zeiten hinterher...

In Verbundenheit,

Michael


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. Januar 2007)

Also ich werde die Ripp weiterhin befahren. Da wird mir keiner was verbieten können.
Wenn es nach Verboten ginge, dann müsste ich ja nur noch auf Forstwegen die breiter als 3 m sind fahren.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (25. Januar 2007)

Hi Biker,
bin mal gespannt was es mit der Seilbahn noch Neues gibt...

Schade ist auf jeden Fall das Verbot, wenn man bedenkt, das die wenigsten Biker wirklich wegen der Ripp hatten.
Alex


----------



## >Helge< (25. Januar 2007)

Das Ganze wird wohl leider mit dem Park der Wolfskopf Jungs zu tun haben, da sich evtl. einige der *Besucher* ohne Rücksicht auch dort runtergeschmissen haben! 
Wobei sicher nicht die Schuld bei den Parkbetreibern (FLO etc) zu suchen ist!
Bisher gab es dort doch eher wenig Probleme, oder?


----------



## Flo17 (25. Januar 2007)

Auch ich bin sie so vor zehn Jahren zum ersten Mal gefahren und dachte am Anfang, dass Ding ist unfahrbar. Damals hörte man immer Geschichten von einen Typen auf einem Yeti der das Ding zum ersten Mal gefahren ist.  Über die Jahre ist sie dann auch Teil meiner "fahrtechnischen Entwicklung" geworden. Hab aber auch in den letzen beiden Jahren den zunehmenden Verkehr als kritisch gesehen. Für mich persönlich lag der Reiz nie darin die Seilbahn auf Zeit zu fahren, lieber varierte ich die Linienwahl. Hatte auch nie ersthafte Konflikte, einmal vor Jahren gabs etwas Stress mit einem Anwohner, konnte aber dann relativ problemlos gelöst werden. Denke es wird schwierig sie bikerfrei zu halten der Reiz landschaftlich wie fahrtechnisch ist einfach zu groß, will mich da selbst nicht ausschliessen. Nur wenn dann bitte unter der Woche oder einfach nicht zur Hauptwanderzeit. Des weiteren haben wir mit der Zeit doch ein paar Alternativen in der Umgebung gefunden, die dem technischen Anspruch locker gerecht werden. 
Gruss Flo


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. Januar 2007)

Flo17 schrieb:


> Des weiteren haben wir mit der Zeit doch ein paar Alternativen in der Umgebung gefunden, die dem technischen Anspruch locker gerecht werden.
> Gruss Flo



Was wäre das denn?


----------



## Flo17 (26. Januar 2007)

Hi,
um mal einen kuzen Eindruck zu geben schaue dir die den angehängten Link an.
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat185.html
Werde hier aber keine Wegbeschreibung veröffentlichen, kannst dich aber gerne für ne Tour anschliessen. Werden übernächstes Wochenende wieder dort unterwegs sein. Meld dich einfach per PM wenn du Lust hast.
Ride on Flo


----------



## Joki (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

ich muss euch sagen ihr seid wirklich unsensibel.

Lange haben wir aus Boppard schon gepredigt, das man jegliche Aktivitäten im Bereich der Ripp mit äußerster Vorsicht genießen sollte.

Aber nein es werden dann Videos auf verschiedenen Messen, Berichte in einschlägigen Magazinen gezeigt usw., dann ist man es halt selbst schuld.

Langsam werd ich echt sauer.


----------



## Rockyalex! (26. Januar 2007)

Joki schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich muss euch sagen *ihr* seid wirklich unsensibel.
> 
> ...



Schön das zu hören. 
Ich würds mal mit nicht ganz so allgemeinen Urteilen versuchen!
Diejenigen, die hier Dein Geschreibsel lesen,sind wohl kaum Ursache der Sperrung. 
Sind *wir* doch schon vor Jahren den Weg gefahren; auch ohne Deinen "*Segen*"
Gruss Alex


----------



## Joki (26. Januar 2007)

was soll das...

Fakt ist das ihr auf der Ripp nichts verloren habt.

Wenn wir euch als Locals sagen das es im Stadtrat schon ein Thema ist und ihr euch nicht dran haltet, dann seid ihr schon an der Sperrung schuld...
Es sind nicht immer alles die Jungs mit 200mm Federweg schuld.

Ob das jetzt über Jahre hinweg geduldet wurde und jetzt erst eskaliert, ist mal völlig irrelevant.

Und mit so öffentlichen Aussagen, wie " ich fahr trotzdem weiter" wird das Problem nicht geringer.


----------



## Rockyalex! (26. Januar 2007)

Was heisst denn geduldet?
Es hat doch vor Jahren schlicht Keinen interessiert...(Irrelevant?) ,
von da her bin ich immer noch gespannt auf die "Eskalation".
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (26. Januar 2007)

Alex stell dich nicht blöder an als du bist!

Du weisst genauso gut wie ich das die Ripp für Biker tabu sein sollte,
ob man sich jetzt daran oder nicht, war bisher jedem selbst überlassen.
Es gab immer schon Leute die sich daran gestört haben das auf der Ripp Biker runterfahren, nur mittlerweile scheint es wohl ein Maß angenommen zu haben, was nicht geduldet werden kann.

Naja wenn es so kommt wie angekündigt, dann steht irgendwann mal unten eine grün weiße oder blaue Streife und kassiert mal locker ein wenig Kohle ein.


----------



## Mc_Fly (26. Januar 2007)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> ... Es hat doch vor Jahren schlicht Keinen interessiert...(Irrelevant?)



Drücken wir es mal so aus ..... !

Vor Jahren gab es auch keine 200mm Federweg.
Da ist man die Ripp im normalem Tempo runtergefahren.

Wenn ich mir heute die Ripp anschaue und sehe wie durch Abkürzen die Naturstrecke kaputt gefahren wird, kann ich die Reaktion der Stadt verstehen.

2.tens. 
Es ist immer noch ein Wanderweg welcher durch den Klettersteig noch mehr Besucher anzieht.
Es kann nicht sein, das mache DH´ler die Ripp als Trainigsstrecke mißbrauchen.

Diese beiden Punkte sind der Grund für das VERBOT.
Falls ihr meint, das es mit dem Verbot genau so wie im Donaloch ist, dann spart schon mal ....
Einer der Stadtsheriffs wohnt am Ausgang von der Ripp. 
Daher ist das Verbot sehr leicht zu Kontrollieren.

Gruß
Marco

PS: Auch ich bin schon die Ripp runter (das erste mal vor 15 Jahren).
Wenn Ihr fahren wollt, dann macht das nach 18:00 Uhr. Da stört ihr keinen.


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. Januar 2007)

Also ich werde die Ripp, wenn ich in der Ecke mal bin, nach wie vor befahren, denn so einen tollen anspruchsvollen Trail mit zudem noch so einer geilen Koulisse gibt es hier in der Gegend eher wenigere.

Unter der Woche wandert da sowieso fast niemand hoch oder runter und am Wochenende sollte man dann zu Zeiten fahren wo dort weniger Betrieb ist.

Wenn man nach den ganzen Verboten ginge, dann darf man bald nirgendswo mehr fahren!
Im Stadtwald gibt es auch schon genügend Verbote und ich finde als Biker sollte man auch dagegen angehen!

CC Mountainbiker verstehen dies vielleicht nicht, aber MTB ohne Trails ist wie Auto fahren nur im Stau.

Wenn jemand Schuld an diesem Verbot hat, bzw. der die Wanderer verärgert hat, dann sind das die 200mm Fahrer, die mit Spitzengeschwindigkeiten da runterfahren. Dann ist es klar wenn sich die Wanderer gefährdet fühlen, aber die "normalen" Biker fahren dort eh mit gemäßigtem Tempo runter, so dass Sie keine Gefahr für die Mitnutzer darstellen.


----------



## [FW] FLO (26. Januar 2007)

die frage ist: was spielt das für ne rolle, wer daran schuld ist? im endeffekt hat wohl jeder seinen teil dazu beigetragen, die einen früher, die anderen später. das ändert an der aktuellen situation aber nichts.

ob man das risiko nun eingeht, trotz verbot zu fahren, bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen. in jedem fall würde ich mich mit äußerungen über das befahren zurückhalten, vergesst nicht, dass das hier jeder lesen kann. und man muss ja nicht noch mit dem zaunpfahl winken...


----------



## Mc_Fly (26. Januar 2007)

[FW] FLO;3389882 schrieb:
			
		

> die frage ist: was spielt das für ne rolle, wer daran schuld ist? im endeffekt hat wohl jeder seinen teil dazu beigetragen


FALSCH !!!!!!
Nicht jeder. Sorry wenn ich die Schuld auf die 200mm Fraktion schiebe
Es ist leider so.

Wie schon *sebot.rlp* festgestellt hat. 
Wir "normalen" (wobei man das nicht mehr normal nennen kann  ) 
Mtb´ler machen langsam die Ripp runter und hören nur positives wenn wir Wanderen begegnen. 

Leider haben es ein paar übertrieben und wir sind alle davon betroffen.

Könnt Ihr euch noch an folgendes Topic erinnern? 
Vollidiot auf der Ripp

Lest euch das Topic mal durch und überdenkt eure heutige Meinung.
Irgendwie hab ich ein Déjà-vu

gruß
Marco


----------



## Flo17 (27. Januar 2007)

Denke man kann das Thema endlos diskutieren, am Schluss müssen wir die Entscheidung der Stadt einfach akzeptieren. Es bringt auch nichts sich gegenseitig die Schuld zuzuschieben kann ja sein dass es vor 10 Jahren auch schon einen Kritiker gab. Denke trotzdem das der Konflikt durch das entstehen des Bikeparks verschärft wurde. Aus meiner Perspektive kann ich auch nur sagen das man von den Wanderen im Regelfall nur positives Feedback erntet. Weiter ist es egal ob hier jemand sagt wir werden den Trail weiterhin unter die Räder nehmen oder nicht, geschehen wird dies sowieso die Stadt ist ja nicht blöd. Wenn der Lift jetzt die Biker zum Park mit hochnimmt sehen sie die schönsten Trail unter sich und ich denke da schert sich niemand um ein Verbotsschild. Schade um die Seilbahn wärs halt aber es gibt ja Alternativen.
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (27. Januar 2007)

[FW] FLO;3389882 schrieb:
			
		

> ob man das risiko nun eingeht, trotz verbot zu fahren, bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen. in jedem fall würde ich mich mit äußerungen über das befahren zurückhalten, vergesst nicht, dass das hier jeder lesen kann. und man muss ja nicht noch mit dem zaunpfahl winken...



Hi Flo,
*Richtig!*
Aber glaubst du es gibt Leute die nichts anderes zu tun haben, als hier nachzuschauen, wer da irgendwann mal fahren will? Wie schon gesagt ich bin gespannt, inwieweit die Situation noch eskalieren wird...

Werden sich Polizisten auf der Ripp postieren? 
Werden Biker die sich zur Ripp-Befahrung bekennen öffentlich denunziert? Wird man den Boppardern nach Hause hinterher fahren? 
Wenn ihr was wisst, schreiben!
Alex


----------



## dave (27. Januar 2007)

tja, das ist schon eine traurige entwicklung, auch wenn sie absehbar war ...

eventuell gehört das ausdrückliche fahrverbot einfach zum bikepark-konzept? denn die problematik mit dem lift, welcher jedem auswärtigen biker die abfahrt offenbart (der sich tendenziell weniger sensibel verhält als ein local), sollte auch den entscheidungsträgern bei der planung offensichtlich gewesen sein. 
flo hatte schließlich auch darauf hingewiesen, welche folgen es haben würde die wolfskopf strecke dorthin zu verlegen wo sie sich jetzt befindet.
und auch wenn es etwas blauäugig sein mag, so ist es seitens der stadt nachvollziehbar, wenn sie versuchen die biker durch die strecke zu kanalisieren, um dafür die ripp ausschließlich den wanderern vorzubehalten. denn schließlich haben 'die biker' immerhin so ihre ganz eigene piste!
wahrscheinlich ist dem stadtrat bei der überlegung jedoch nicht bewußt gewesen, welchen stellenwert die ripp in ihrer ureigenen art für uns hat (weshalb sie trotz verbots noch anreiz genug bietet) und dass die bikepark-abfahrt auch nur für eine spezielle ausprägung unseres sports interessant ist.

aber vielleicht gab es auch einfach nur wieder ein paar rüpel-biker, die das fass schließlich zum überlaufen gebracht haben. würd' mich auch nicht wundern!
es wäre es auf jeden fall wichtig die tatsächlichen beweggründe für das verschärfte vorgehen herauszubekommen, da biker ja bisher noch geduldet wurden. 
falls wir es bei der stadt noch nicht total versch**** haben sollten, wäre vielleicht auch jemand vom stadtrad bereit an einem typischen sonntag nachmittag zur ripp zu kommen und zu erleben wie positiv die wanderer auf biker reagieren und zu sehen wie kontrolliert man das ganze abfahren kann, ohne sich und vor allem andere zu gefährden.
schließlich werden sie wenn überhaupt nur negatives von ripp-befahrern gehört haben und würden so endlich demonstriert bekommen mit welcher begeisterung die meisten wanderer tatsächlich reagieren und wie problemlos das aufeinandertreffen beider nutzergruppen in der praxis abläuft.

so eine aktion gab's in meinem neuen pfälzer revier letztes jahr, als der präsident der struktur und genehmigungsdirektion süd (auf meinem bike, wobei die gustls nicht ohne folgen blieben ... ) bei einer über das IBC organisierten tour selber erleben konnte wie der alltag im wald zwischen wanderen und bikern wirklich abläuft.
das hat natürlich guten willen von herrn dr. weichel vorausgesetzt. aber  so wurde ihm klar, dass es verschiedene gruppen von bikern gibt (freerider, tourenfahrer, downhiller ...), die alle etwas unterschiedliche bedürfnisse haben, welche eben nicht durch den bikepark pfälzerwald völlig abgedeckt werden. bei der planung ist nämlich davon ausgegangen worden, dass es sich bei den bikern um eine ziemlich homogene interessengruppe handelt, weshalb man überrascht war, dass die ausgewiesenen parkwege für sehr viele biker einfach uninteressiert sind und sich diese weiterhin auf den trails herumtummeln.

da ist rein theoretisch schon eine parallele zur entwicklung in boppard zu sehen. aber mangels fakten kann ich diesbezüglich ja nur vermutungen anstellen. also, wenn einer von euch 'nen draht zu den richtigen leuten haben sollte ...


----------



## wilde_kerle (29. Januar 2007)

Schade, Schade, aber es musste ja so kommen.

Ende der 80-iger bin ich dort das erste mal runter ( nur 1-mal musste ich mit dem Fuß vom Pedal- stolz), dann seit fast 10 Jahren nicht mehr. Jetzt schaue ich mir das Ganze so einmal im Jahr an. Im Herbst bin ich mal zu Fuß hoch. Da kam mir so ein 20 cm Fahrwerk volles Programm entgegen. Dagegen habe ich auch etwas.  
Ich hoffe nur, dass die Locals so schlau sind und die weiteren Trails nicht im Netz preisgeben und genaue Anfahrtskizzen geben. 
Im Donaloch da Schild habe ich auch gesehen. Ist da was vorgefallen ?
Der Hexen- und der Fischer- sind die nächsten, die wahrscheinlich dann gesperrt werden.
Ich hoffe, dass es soweit nicht kommen wird !!

So long und ohne Kette auf den Trails


----------



## dave (29. Januar 2007)

wilde_kerle schrieb:


> Im Donaloch da Schild habe ich auch gesehen. Ist da was vorgefallen ?



Schau mal hier (Zeitungsartikel + Antwort des Bürgermeisters auf unsere Mails):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6346&highlight=donnerloch


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Januar 2007)

wilde_kerle schrieb:


> Der Hexen- und der Fischer- sind die nächsten, die wahrscheinlich dann gesperrt werden.
> Ich hoffe, dass es soweit nicht kommen wird !!



das passiert schneller als uns allen lieb ist, zumindest beim Fischer  
die 200mm-Fraktion hat da jetzt Alles umgebaut und mehrere Kicker aufgeschüttelt... das regt mich ziemlich auf, denn die buddeln da einfach alles um und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das Forstamt aufmerksam wird und dann heißt es auch Adieu Fischerpfad. Jeden zweiten Tag muss ich mit entsetzen beobachten das was neues gebaut eine neue Abkürzung Gegraben oder irgendein Anlieger oder so was aufgeschüttet wurde... ich wundere mich mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr das manche Spaziergänger o.Ä. so einen Hass  auf uns Biker haben. Außerdem bekommen dann sowieso wieder alle Crosscountry-Fahrer den Ärger hab wenn der Förster uns auf so nem schmalen Trail erwischt und das suxx


----------



## >Helge< (30. Januar 2007)

@ Single-Trail:

Sorry, aber das kann ich auch nicht verstehen!
Muss denn alles immer höher, weiter, schneller gehen?
Es gibt ja nun für so Sachen extra den Bikepark in Boppard, warum muss man dann noch die echt schön zu fahrenden Singletrails verschandeln?

Wo, liegt den der Reiz immer nur mittendurch zu prügeln?

..auch wenn´s nicht nett ist, aber vielleicht sollte man sich mal zum "Rückbau" treffen?


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Januar 2007)

ja ich spiele auch schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Gedanken...

ich denke mal das wÃ¼rde den Fischerpfad vielleicht  retten und die Downhiller sehen es dann vielleicht mal ein das der Weg so bleiben soll wie er ist..

auch wenn ich jetzt manchen Leuten dadurch unsympathisch erscheinen mag  aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man alle Kicker platt machen und alle AbkÃ¼rzungen durch die der Weg zu Schaden kommt versperren. (zumindest die ganz extremen) 

so kannâs nÃ¤mlich echt nicht weiter gehenâ¦

auÃerdem  war der Fischer ursprÃ¼nglich wunderschÃ¶n auch in der normalen Form und vielleicht erholt er sich ja mal dadurch von den Vollbremsungen die zum Teil durch SprÃ¼nge aus 2 Metern HÃ¶he entstanden sind (der Felsen beim steilen StÃ¼ck )


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Januar 2007)

>Helge< schrieb:


> @ Single-Trail:
> 
> Sorry, aber das kann ich auch nicht verstehen!
> Muss denn alles immer höher, weiter, schneller gehen?
> ...



Kann ich ebenfalls nicht verstehen. Wenn man jetzt nichts unternimmt, dann wird aus dem Fischerpfad bald ein neuer Bikepark, bzw. dann wird der Förster erst richtig aufmerksam, sauer und wird entsprechende Maßnahmen einleiten.

Als ich vor 2 Jahren das erste Mal den Fischerpfad runter bin, da war das noch ein richtig schöner, aufgeräumter und anspruchsvoller Trail. Wenn ich heute da runter fahre, dann empfinde ich überhaupt nichts anspruchsvolles mehr. 

200mm Bikes gehören ausschließlich in einen Bikepark, wo man diese auch ausnutzen kann. Dort sind die Pisten so prepariert, das keine größeren Bodenerosionen, etc. entstehen.

Wie Helge schon gesagt hat, so sollten wir uns mit einer größeren Truppe mal dort treffen und den "Rückbau" in Angriff nehmen.
Am besten postet jeder der Interesse an dieser Aktion hat, mal Termine wann er dafür Zeit hat.
Mir wäre ein Sonntag sehr recht. Zudem besteht Sonntags eine große Chance diese Downhiller zu treffen. So könnte man mit denen mal versuchen im angemessenen Stil diese Angelegenkeit zu klären und unsere Meinungen zu äußern.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. Januar 2007)

Rückbau hört sich gut an. 
Anderswo beteiligen sich auch Biker an der Wegpflege. 
Muss man denn immer gleich alles Umgraben, damit man einen Weg befahren kann? Und Abkürzungen sind eh das Letzte. Liegt wohl an der Unangepassten Geschwindigkeit oder an mangelndem Fahrkönnen, das man die Kurve nicht in ihrem Urzustand fährt.
Alex


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Januar 2007)

So aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal sagen, dass 80% der Downhiller nicht fahren können. 
Wozu werden sonst die Strecken umgebaut. Aus dem einfachen Grund, das sie nur schnell geradeaus runterfahren können. Kommt dann einmal eine Spitzkehre oder ähnliches, dann sucht man sich eine Alternative.

Um schnell eine Piste runterfahren zu können, bedarf es wenig Fahrkönnen, sondern viel mehr das Ausschalten des Hirns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (30. Januar 2007)

Gewagte These ...


----------



## Mc_Fly (30. Januar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Gewagte These ...


sehr gewagt diese These ....

und der Lehrer würde nun sagen ....
setzen 6 ... Am Thema vorbei )


----------



## >Helge< (30. Januar 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> So aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal sagen, dass 80% der Downhiller nicht fahren können.
> Wozu werden sonst die Strecken umgebaut. Aus dem einfachen Grund, das sie nur schnell geradeaus runterfahren können. Kommt dann einmal eine Spitzkehre oder ähnliches, dann sucht man sich eine Alternative.
> 
> Um schnell eine Piste runterfahren zu können, bedarf es wenig Fahrkönnen, sondern viel mehr das Ausschalten des Hirns.



So platt würde ich das auch nicht sagen!  

...aber ich finde es halt schon etwas nervig was da läuft.

Das Ganze ist halt leider ein heikles Thema und natürlich auch wieder eine Sache des Standpunktes wer,was,wie selbst macht/darf aber bei anderen dann etwas bemängelt!
...man selbst hinterlässt ja nun mal auch seine Spuren !

Und trotz dem Versuch *keine* Spuren zu hinterlassen und auf andere zu achten, gibt es bestimmt auch Leute die kein Verständnis für "unsere" Fahrweise haben.

Aber wie gesagt, für gewisse Ansprüche gibt´s halt Boppard, ich begnüge mich ja auch damit nur 2-3 mal im Jahr in einen Bikepark zu kommen und ansonsten es gibt genug schöne, natürlich anspruchsvolle Trails in der Umgebung!   
...die man aber möglichst so belassen sollte wie sie sind!


----------



## Flo17 (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,
kann da auch nur noch einmal an die Fahrtechnik appellieren, es ist gar nicht so schwer ne Kehre und auch ein Steilstück ohne großartige Spuren zu hinterlassen zu fahren. Man muss nur seiner Vorderradbremse vertrauen und mal deren Leistungsfähigkeit testen, anstatt alles mit blockiertem Hinterrad runterzurutschen.
Denke auch man sollte über Downhiller kein Pauschalurteil fällen, da gibts ne ganze Menge Jungs die sind extrem schnell und hinterlassen weniger spuren als ein ängstlicher CC-Reizer. Sicher gibts auch das Gegenteil.

Anbei noch ein paar Praxisbeispiele aus der Region 
http://www.ride-downhill.de/filme/koenigsbacher2.wmv 
http://www.ride-downhill.de/media.html

Gruss Flo


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Januar 2007)

Mir ist auch klar, das sehr viele fahrtechnisch einfach nur klasse fahren. Aber es gibt auch sehr viele die nur geradeaus fahren können, weil sie zum einen keine Lust haben die Kurven zu fahren und zum anderen es nicht richtig beherrschen.

Downhiller wollen in der Regel so schnell wie möglich unten sein und da ist eine Spitzkehre wie eine Zeitstrafe.


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Januar 2007)

http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html

Das ist ein hammer Bike Video mit einem Bikepark der extraklasse und den dazugehörigen Ridern


----------



## Joki (30. Januar 2007)

Wenn ihr so weiter macht dann sind bald alle schmalen Wege entweder kaputtgerutscht oder gesperrt.

Wieso könnt ihr nicht einfach die ganzen Infos für euch behalten....(bspw. videos von KÖBA usw.)
am heutigen Tag sind schon wieder drei neue Wege erwähnt worden...

Ihr scheint es wirklich nicht zu raffen!!!


----------



## Flo17 (30. Januar 2007)

Bitte darum die Ironie meiner Beispiele zu verstehen.

@ Joki
Bitte mal etwas zurückhalten denke keiner braucht hier einen Oberlehrer, denn bescheuert sind die meisten hier glaube ich dann doch nicht.
Und die Diskussion um bestimmte Trails ist auch nix neues. Außerdem ist es gar nicht so einfach einen Trail zu finden wenn man nur seinen Namen kennt.
Die Problemfälle sind sicherlich auch der gegnerischen Seite  bekannt.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Mc_Fly (30. Januar 2007)

Flo17 schrieb:


> @ Joki
> Bitte mal etwas zurückhalten denke keiner braucht hier einen Oberlehrer, denn bescheuert sind die meisten hier glaube ich dann doch nicht.
> Und die Diskussion um bestimmte Trails ist auch nix neues. Außerdem ist es gar nicht so einfach einen Trail zu finden wenn man nur seinen Namen kennt.
> Die Problemfälle sind sicherlich auch der gegnerischen Seite  bekannt.
> ...


Was hat das mit Oberlehrer zu tun???

Wir haben das Thema vor genau 2 Jahren gehabt und das Resultat sieht man demnächst. Damals sind wir als Schwarzseher und Spielverderber abgestempelt worden. 
Und heute ????????? Na, wie heißt der TopicTitel.

Leute, seit dem es Youtube und Co gibt, will jeder der ne Camera bedienen kann und 2m gerade aus mim Rad kommt, zeigen was er kann.

Das die Videos online gestellt und der breiten Öffentlichkeit gezeigt werden ist xxxxxxxx ! Zusätzlich werden die Geheimtrails in MTB Zeitschriften public gemacht.
Was erwartet Ihr? Wer glaubt das sowas keine Biker anzieht der lebt hinterm Mond.

Ich möchte nicht den Oberlehrer oder Schwarzseher spielen, es nervt nur das der MTB Sport wegen ein paar I....... in den Dreck gezogen wird.

Sorry falls ich jemanden auf die Füße getreten bin ....

Ich habe fertig

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (30. Januar 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> So aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal sagen, dass 80% der Downhiller nicht fahren können.
> Wozu werden sonst die Strecken umgebaut. Aus dem einfachen Grund, das sie nur schnell geradeaus runterfahren können. Kommt dann einmal eine Spitzkehre oder ähnliches, dann sucht man sich eine Alternative.
> 
> Um schnell eine Piste runterfahren zu können, bedarf es wenig Fahrkönnen, sondern viel mehr das Ausschalten des Hirns.



sehr gewagt! ich denke, die meisten hier können sehr wohl fahren, sonst würden sie beispielsweise nicht den IXS german downhillcup gewinnen. und jetzt erzähl mir nicht, dafür muss man nur das hirn ausschalten 



			
				sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist auch klar, das sehr viele fahrtechnisch einfach nur klasse fahren.


und das wiederspricht irgendwie dem ersten post...

ich schlage mal vor, dass ihr euch betreffend den F. pfad einfach mal mit der "bösen" 200mm fraktion zusammensetzt, und das ganze klärt, wer wie wo ausbaut, oder es bleiben lässt. wenn ihr es abbaut, wird es vermutlich wieder neu gebaut, dann halt stabiler. also klärt das doch einfach gemeinsam. sonst wird der streit zwischen den "normalen" bikern und den "200mm" bikern immer größer.
ist mir sowieso ein rätsel, wie man sich unter bikern so verhalten kann, und nicht für eine sache arbeiten kann.


----------



## Joki (30. Januar 2007)

Flo17 schrieb:


> Bitte darum die Ironie meiner Beispiele zu verstehen.
> 
> @ Joki
> Bitte mal etwas zurückhalten denke keiner braucht hier einen Oberlehrer, denn bescheuert sind die meisten hier glaube ich dann doch nicht.
> ...



Hallo Flo17,

ich bin mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt, dass ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten kann.
Ich seh es nicht ein, dass unser Sport, den sehr viele von uns seit über 10 Jahren ausüben, binnen 5 Jahre derart in den Dreck gezogen wird, das man bald nur noch mit schlechtem Gewissen durch den Wald und die Stadt fahren kann.
Ich spiele nicht den Oberlehrer sondern scheine die ganze Sache wohl etwas kritischer zu sehen.

Die Problemtrails sind der gegnerischen Seite wohl bekannt, aber indem auch noch Videos von diesen Sorgnetrails gezeigt werden, gibt man der gegnerischen Partei nur noch mehr Beweise und bestärkt sie in ihrer Meinung, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann.

--------
was das fahrerische Können angeht, muß ich einigen von euch widersprechen und den Dhlern mal die Stange halten, fahren können sie allemal.
Aber es fehlt wohl oft an Fingerspitzengefühl, wann und wo und wie man das Können unter Beweis stellt.
--------


----------



## Single-Trail (31. Januar 2007)

also Sonntag würde mir auch sehr gut passen...
ich bin dafür das wir uns dann alle Treffen und da mal Ordnung in den Laden bringen...

wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## WW-Horst (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

die Sperrung geht jedem wohl mächtig an die Nerven, das muß man wohl zu Gute halten, wenn ich die Teils sehr spitzen Kommentare so lese. Bleibt unter dem Strich das, was Dave schon zusammenfaßte: Konflikte vermeiden!! Wenn jemand Bautrieb hat, bitte nicht auf beliebten Routen und möglichst mit Absprachen mit dem Förster, dann ist das meist (hoffentlich) kein Problem. Das gilt vor allem für die, die trozu aller Warnungen auf dem Rheinsteig lustig Ihre Furchen mit der Hinterradbremse ziehen oder meinen, meherere Alternativwege aufmachen zu müssen. Das hat dann sicher Konsequenzen. Wir haben schon mehrere gemeinsame Aktionen mit den Förstern gemacht (in Richtung Naturschutz). Das ist der richtige Weg.
Ansonsten zitiere ich mal klug*******rich den guten alten Downhiller Schiller:
"Das ist der Fluch der bösen Tat, dass sie fortwährend Böses muß gebären!"


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2007)

hi,

ich bin zwar aus dem taununs, aber die problematik ist überall die gleiche, so wie ich das sehe. umso trauriger bin ich aber auch über die teilweise doch sehr pauschalen urteile, die hier gefällt werden. zudem bringt das euch nicht weiter, sondern schürt im gegenteil einen konflikt, der keiner sein muss, wenn sich die damen und herren mtb'ler an einen tisch setzen. das wurde hier auch schon geschrieben und ich halte das für die vernünftigste idee. 

@flo17:

sehr schöne beispiele hast du da gefunden.... so traurig wie es ist, aber trotzdem musste ich etwas lächeln. mit karacho in die kehre und mal schauen, was kommt. nur so geht's...vllt. etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt, aber in mancher gegend bezahlst du so ein fahrmanöver mit dem leben.

ride on!


----------



## Joki (31. Januar 2007)

Sich an einen Tisch setzen ist wohl ziemlich ergebnislos!
Es ist ja noch nicht mal möglich, innerhalb einer kleinen Gruppe auf einen Nenner zu kommen.
Denn alle die, die hier bisher ihre Meinung geäußert haben, zähle ich mal in eine Kategorie, denn wir fahren so ziemlich alles berghoch;bergab ;strasse, mal ne Rollrunde mal ne etwas härtere Tour mit ein paar extremeren Stücken usw.

Wenn man sich hier die knapp 10 Biker und deren doch sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen anschaut, dann bin ich sehr skeptisch wie man für das Problem eine Lösung herbeizaubern will.

Die 200 mm Fraktion sieht das wiederum ganz anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (31. Januar 2007)

Also Joki,

wenn ich nur wüßte, was Du eigentlich willst, könten wir schon auf einen Nenner kommen. Was willst Du denn?


----------



## Flo17 (31. Januar 2007)

Die Lösung ist ganz einfach,
@Joki mit der Einstellung werden wir garantiert keine Lösung finden.

Ich kann ebenfalls nur wwhorst zustimmen in einem gemeinsamen Gespräch mit den verantwortlichen Behörden findet sich meist ein Weg.

Prinzipiell wird das Thema sichrlich dadurch verschärft, dass gerade der jugendliche Nachwuchs in unserem Sport tendenziell Richtung Downhill und Dirt geht.

Gruss Flo


----------



## dave (31. Januar 2007)

Ich denke das ausdrückliche Verbot ist einfach der Preis für Bikepark + Liftnutzung. Die Ripp ist eben eine touristische Attraktion (auch wenn die meisten Wanderer doch den Lift benutzen) und damit die Bikeparkbesucher aus ihr nicht eine zweite Bikepark-Strecke machen, werden eben die Schilder aufgestellt.

Wenn es tatsächlich nur um den Bikepark-Betrieb ginge, könnte das Verbot womöglich aufgeweicht werden, so dass es beispielsweise nur am WE gelten würde und dann idealerweise vielleicht auch nur zu den Stoßzeiten.
Ein paar von uns haben ja glaube ich 'nen Draht zur Stadt und könnten mal nachhorchen. Ich kann auch gerne selber wieder was schreiben. Aber ein persönlicher Kontakt vor Ort wäre glaube ich schon wichtig, falls die Stadt auf uns zukommen sollte und da bin ich in KA leider etwas ab vom Schuß.



> Prinzipiell wird das Thema sichrlich dadurch verschärft, dass gerade der jugendliche Nachwuchs in unserem Sport tendenziell Richtung Downhill und Dirt geht.



Es ist einfach generell so, dass solche Trails durch mehr Federweg und bessere Bremsen ein immer breiteres Publikum anzieht. Jokis alte Forderung die Ripp nur den Lokals vorzubehalten (bzw. zu Zeiten zu fahren, die nur die Lokals wahrnehmen können) ist bei dem großen Interesse eben nicht durchsetzbar. Also, ganz abgesehen davon, dass nicht alle Biker im Forum lesen. Man kann da nur auf das entsprechende Verhalten der Einzelnen hoffen.
Leider ist es wie oldrizzo schon meinte, eine generelle Problematik bei der es spannend bleibt, inwieweit wir bei der stetig ansteigenden Zahl an Gleichgesinnten in der gemeinsamen Wegenutzung mit den Wanderern noch beschnitten werden.


----------



## Joki (31. Januar 2007)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Also Joki,
> 
> wenn ich nur wüßte, was Du eigentlich willst, könten wir schon auf einen Nenner kommen. Was willst Du denn?



Hallo Horst, 
was ich will?
Naja, ich will eigentlich einfach nur in Ruhe biken ohne dass mir laufend böse Blicke entgegengeworfen werden, weil schon wieder ein MTBler vorbeikommt!

Dies ist mir eigentlich in den letzten 16 Jahren sehr gut gelungen, ich hatte nur einmal ein bissel Stress am Wolfskopf "der Mann mit der Lanze" sonst sind meine Touren immer problemlos verlaufen.

Seitdem allerdings die Freerideszene in Boppard aufkam und insbesondere die Gegend um den jetzigen Bikepark zunehmend von bikern frequentiert wird, habe ich das Gefühl, dass die allgemeine Stimmung anderer Waldnutzer uns gegenüber immer schlechter wird.

Jetzt sollte man sich mal fragen warum???

Diese scheinbar miese Stimmung scheint ja auch gar nicht so eingebildet zu sein, sonst würde die Stadt nicht mit solchen Maßnahmen drohen und sie letztendlich auch umsetzen.
Seitens der Stadt werden solche Aktionen ja nur durgeführt, weil es z.b.  Beschwerden von Wanderern gab und sich der Zustand des "Weges" innerhalb der letzten drei bis fünf Jahre extrem verschlechtert hat.

Man wird das Problem nur mit einem Verbot annähernd in der Griff bekommen, denn die Einsicht bei uns bikern scheint ja wohl gegen null zu gehen.

Ein aufgeweichtes Verbot wäre wünschenwert, allerdings wird die weiche Grenze dann immer weiter ausgedehnt und am Ende macht eh jeder wieder was er will.

Was mich an euren Äußerungen teilweise stört, ist das ihr scheinbar die Lage ,in der wir uns alle befinden, gar nicht realisiert und sie zum Teil noch runterspielt.Auf jahrelange Hinweise, hört niemand....im Gegenteil man wird als Meckerbock oder Oberlehrer hingestellt, das ärgert mich schon.
Wir sind auf dem besten Wege, bald nur noch auf Waldautobahnen fahren zu müssen.
Und zusätzlich werden noch irgendwelche leckeren Singletrails entweder verfilmt, erwähnt oder in Zeitschriften abgebildet....merkt ihr nicht, das damit nur noch mehr böses Blut in die ganze Diskussion kommt.

Zur Lösung des Problems fällt mir eigentlich nur eins ein,dass man sich an das  kommende Verbot halten sollte, sonst folgen immer weitere Sperrungen.

Aber auch dies wird dann öffentlich bestätigt, das sich einige hier nicht dran halten werden, das finde ich taktisch sehr ungeschickt.
Denn jeder kann das hier lesen und damit zeigt man auch nicht gerade den Willen, das man an der Situation was ändern will.

Denkt mal drüber nach!!

Ich meine es reicht jetzt...gute nacht

Jochen


----------



## GT_Frodo (1. Februar 2007)

So, nun schaukelt euch mal hier nicht gegenseitig hoch. Momentan ist es doch hier noch ganz human hier.
Das die Stadt die Ripp und den Kronprinzenpfad sperrt ist folgerichtig und nachzuvollziehen, auch ohne das große Beschwerden dagewesen sind.

Allein die Tatsache, dass durch den Bikepark jetzt viele potentielle Ripprunterfahrer vorhanden sind, zwingt die Stadt zur Gefahrenabwehr die Ripp für Biker zu sperren. Das ist nur konsequent.

Dadurch haben in dem "Ballungsgebiet" die Biker ihre Strecke und die Wanderer ihre. Und auf allen anderen Strecken benimmt man sich halt anständig nebeneinander her. Auf der Ripp ist das aber aufgrund der Frequentierung beiderseits am WE nicht möglich, und aus Sicht der Stadt auch nicht nötig.

Also die Sperrung sehe ich nicht als Entscheidung gegen MTBler generell, es wird halt nur kanalisiert. Dadurch das MTBler jetzt wahr genommen werden, werden sie halt auch mal ausgesperrt.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Februar 2007)

entschuldigt, wenn ich mich hier nochmal einmische als ortsunkundiger, aber joki hat auf jeden fall ein wichtiges argument: als im letzten jahr über ein teilstück eines trails hier in der ecke im mtb-magazin berichtet wurde (schön garniert mit einem aufmacherfoto über 2 seiten), kochten hier auch die gemüter hoch. nicht unter den bikern. wir freuten uns zunächst über die wachsende popularität unseres hometrails. jedoch fasste man den ganzen bericht von seiten der forstverwaltung als anmassend auf und sperrte den trail kurzerhand. was folgte war eine ähnliche diskussion unter den bikern, wie sie hier gerade stattfindet. aber die mag's werden weiterhin eure hometrails abbilden, ob ihr wollt oder nicht. man muss sich damit arrangieren. das letzte was hilft ist allerdings die diskussion über vermeintlich verbote in die reihen derer zu tragen, die es nicht interessiert. da beißt ihr auf granit... ver- oder gebote haben noch niemanden aufgehalten der vllt. einfach schneller von a nach b kommen möchte. man erlebt gleiches phänomen tagtäglich auf allen deutschen autobahnen. schließt euch zusammen, unabhängig von fahrstil-, können, alter und federweg und versucht die wenigen aktiven verweigerer eines besseren zu belehren. bezieht position (offener brief), zeigt präsens und unterstreicht eure natur- und sozialverträgliche haltung. nur so beugt man zukünftigen verboten vor, denn als einzelner mtb'ler hast du verdammt noch mal keine lobby, die deinen rücken stärkt....

ride on!


----------



## GT_Frodo (1. Februar 2007)

ja, die berichte und videos wie das negativbeispiel von flo17 oben gepostet sind echt abträglich


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. Februar 2007)

Ich kann mich oldrizzo voll und ganz anschließen. 
Man sollte diese Verbote nicht einfach so hinnehmen, denn irgendwann werden noch mehr Trails gesperrt und wenn sich dann jeder an das Verbot halten würde, dann könnten wir nur noch Forstautobahnen befahren.

Wir sollten uns mit einer größeren Gruppe von Bikern, die für die "Entsperrung" der Ripp sind an die Stadt Boppard wenden und versuchen ihnen unsere Sicht zu dieser Sache klar zu machen.
Wie schon vor paar Jahren in der Region Buchholz geschehen, so wurde dort dem Bürgermeister die Sicht der Biker klar gemacht und so weit ich richtig gelesen habe wurde ein Kompromiss, womit beide Parteien leben konnten.

Einen Kompromiss kann man sicherlich auch an der Ripp eingehen, denn so wird die Ripp unter der Woche viel seltener bewandert als am Wochenende. Man könnte diese dann unter der Woche komplett freigeben und am Wochenende nur beschränkt zu Uhrzeiten, wo ebenfalls mit wenig Vekehr zu rechnen ist. Mir ist aber auch klar, das sich die Meisten, besonders die Ortsfremden nicht daran halten werden.
Genau da müsste man dann einmal ansetzen, denn die Ripp ist für viele Biker einfach nur einer der besten Trails hier in der Umgebung.

Ich bin auch schon des Öfteren die Ripp runter gefahren und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt. Diese grüßten meistens immer sehr freundlich und waren erstaunt, dass man dort mit einem Bike runterfahren könne.
Auch im Bopparder und Koblenzer Stadtwald hatte ich bisher noch kaum Auseinandersetzungen mit Läufern, Wanderern, etc. Es gibt zwar auch Leute, denen kann man es überhaupt nicht Recht machen, aber mit denen bin ich bis jetzt sehr selten konfrontiert worden.

PS: Vielleicht hat jemand ja einen Draht zur Stadt

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## GT_Frodo (2. Februar 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich eine offizielle Mitteilung irgendwo oder steht vielleicht schon ein schild oben? 
Auf der Boppard.de HP finde ich nichts


----------



## [FW] FLO (2. Februar 2007)

Eine Mail an die Stadt Boppard und den BM ist unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (2. Februar 2007)

So , jetzt muß ich auch mal was sagen , aus der sicht eines Mountainbikers und Familienvaters !!

Es war immer super denjenigen zuzuschauen , die die Technische Herausforderung auf der Ripp gesucht haben und diese auch gemeistert haben  !! Davor hab ich den größten Respekt !! 
Aus dieser Sicht tut mir die Sperrung der Ripp für diese Fahrer leid  !!
Ich selber hab es noch nicht probiert , und werd es auch nicht probieren da mir dazu wohl die Technischen und Materiellen möglichkeiten fehlen  !!

Aber ich habe kein verständnis dafür , wenn man Sonntags Nachmittags mit den Kindern auf der Ripp wandern geht , und dich von hinten zwei Downhiller überholen   !! 
Was hätte alles passieren können , wenn wir mit den Kids nicht schon recht weit unten gewesen wären !! Hätt ich die an der Strasse erwischt , ich hätt denen mal so richtig die meinung gegeigt  !! 
Und da fragt man sich dann wirklich , ob die auch mal nachdenken ob da noch jemand unterwegs ist  !!
Aus dieser Sicht ist die Sperrung ok , denn für diese Biker gibts ja den Bikepark!!

Was mich aber am meisten stört ,  sind diese wilden Bauten auf den Trails  , die wie von Geisterhand errichtet werden !! Meiner meinung nach ist das ein schlag ins Gesicht für die jenigen , die sich mit dem Bikepark so ins Zeug gelegt haben !!
Deswegen hab ich eine Bitte , lasst die Trails doch so wie sie sind , zum Austoben gibts den Park !! Es gibt auch noch andere Biker , besonders auch der Nachwuchs ,die in den genuss eines Singeltrails kommen möchten , ohne blöd von Wanderen angemacht zu werden , oder wegen eines künstlichen Hügels (Anlieger oder wie die Dinger heißen) in schwierigkeiten zu kommen , nicht jeder hat halt die Technik dafür !!

Aber ein Treffen oder Stammtisch wäre mal nicht schlecht , wenn alle Bikerfraktionen daran teilnehmen !! Da bin ich dabei 
Wie wärs dann mit ner DIMB IG Mittelrhein/Mosel  ?? Denkt mal drüber nach !!
Dann hätten wir eine Plattform , und andere (Gemeinde/Stadt) einen Ansprechpartner !!

So bis dann 
Pedalritter


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Februar 2007)

Pedalritter schrieb:


> So , jetzt muß ich auch mal was sagen , aus der sicht eines Mountainbikers und Familienvaters !!
> 
> Es war immer super denjenigen zuzuschauen , die die Technische Herausforderung auf der Ripp gesucht haben und diese auch gemeistert haben  !! Davor hab ich den größten Respekt !!
> Aus dieser Sicht tut mir die Sperrung der Ripp für diese Fahrer leid  !!
> ...


^^^ dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen  nur das Problem ist das die Sorgenkinder bzw. schwarzen Schafe nicht im IBC präsent sind (glaube ich zumindest) wie soll man die denn alle an "einen Tisch" bekommen?


----------



## [FW] FLO (3. Februar 2007)

Pedalritter schrieb:


> Aber ein Treffen oder Stammtisch wäre mal nicht schlecht , wenn alle Bikerfraktionen daran teilnehmen !! Da bin ich dabei
> Wie wärs dann mit ner DIMB IG Mittelrhein/Mosel  ?? Denkt mal drüber nach !!
> Dann hätten wir eine Plattform , und andere (Gemeinde/Stadt) einen Ansprechpartner !!



ne gute idee, da wäre ich dabei!

die meisten DHler sind hier nicht vertreten. aber grundsätzlich werden sie wohl nicht abgeneigt sein, gemeinsam eine lösung zu finden. vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass das vernünftig abläuft, und niemand als idiot oder verrückter dargestellt wird, weil er eben ein paar km/h schneller fährt.


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. Februar 2007)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei. 
Als Familienvater und Ripp-Biker, 
der noch nie Stress dort hatte (zumindest ehemaliger, damit bestimmte Biker hier ihre Ruhe haben)
Alex


----------



## Pedalritter (3. Februar 2007)

Hi ihr ,

da wohl Intresse an solch besteht IG besteht ,hab ich mal bei der DIMB angefragt wie so eine Gründung von statten geht , und was zu beacten ist !!

@Singel-Trail : Tja wie kriegt man alle an einen Tisch  . Die  einfachste möglichkeit ist die Mund zu Mund Propaganda . 

@FLO ich werde keinen hier als Idioten oder Verrückten bezeichnen . Und selbstverständlich sind ruhige klärende Gespräche , wo jeder seinen Standpunkt einbringen kann meist die besten !!

@Rockyalex ich denke man muß auch diejenigen verstehen , die damit ev. öfter in der Stadt  konfrontiert werden (z.B. Joki , Mc_Fly)

Bis dann
Pedalritter


----------



## GT_Frodo (3. Februar 2007)

Würde mich an so einer Runde ebenfalls beteiligen!

Habe heute [Fw] Flo getroffen und ein wenig über den Verein TG Boppard geredet und die Mountainbikegruppe. Wenn man Interessen wahrnehmen möchte, dann ist das über die Vereinsschiene oftmals einfacher.

Bei der TG sind ja bisher hauptsächlich die Dirtjumper. Es spricht ja aber nichts dagegen, sich dort auch als Touren-/ CC-Fahrer zu organisieren. 

PS: An der Ripp stand heute noch kein Schild, weder oben, noch 10min später unten.

PPS: Bevor wir hier mehr Zeit vorm Rechner als auf dem bike verbringen: Wie siehts aus morgen, kurze Tour rechtzeitig vorm Handballspiel? Soll ja trocken bleiben. Ich wär dabei, Vorschlag: Startpunkt Wendehammer im Mühltal (vor Haus 89 ;-) 12.30 Uhr, ca 2 Std?


----------



## [FW] FLO (4. Februar 2007)

@ frodo also ich denk ich bin dabei morgen. ich fahr dann um 12.17 mit dem zug hoch und dann irgendwo runter. kann also sein, dass es vllt 12.35 wird. ich hoffe, die 5 min habt ihr geduld ;-)

@ pedalritter super, bin mal gespannt, ob das klappt


----------



## dave (4. Februar 2007)

Jo, Flo17 und ich werden auch kommen!
Das ist der Platz vor der Auffahrt zum Kyffhäuser Weg, nicht wahr? Na ja, mit der Hausnummer sollte es ja klappen ...


----------



## [FW] FLO (4. Februar 2007)

ja ist der platz. bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (4. Februar 2007)

super, bis nachher


----------



## Rockyalex! (4. Februar 2007)

Was gibts Neues? 
Habs leider gerade erst gelesen...
Alex


----------



## GT_Frodo (4. Februar 2007)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Was gibts Neues?
> 
> Alex



WELTMEISTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


und ansonsten schöne Ausfahrt heut!


----------



## Pedalritter (5. Februar 2007)

So , hab da mal ein paar kurze Infos zwecks der DIMB IG

1.Es sollten schon einige Mitglied in der DIMB sein aus rein   Versicherungstechnischen Gründen!!

2.Sollten wir und mal zusammensetzen um eine Art Gründungsversammlung abzuhalten , und um uns mal Gedanken zumachen was wir Überhaubt wollen !!

3.Wäre es Sinnvoll wenn Vereine (zB. die MTB Abteilung der TG Boppard) und /oder Veranstalter (zB. Tus Rhens Rhein-Hunsrück Marathon) dabei wären , denn je mehr Leute dahinter stehen desto besser 

4.Besteht die Möglichkeit für kleines Geld die Guide Ausbildung der DIMB in Anspruch zunehmen

5.Für 2 Leute besteht die Möglichkeit am Active Treff der Dimb in der Fränkischen Schweiz teilzunehmen !! Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind nur Fahrtkosten selbst zutragen !!

Mehr Infos bekomm ich dann noch per e-Mail , und werd die dnn an euch weitergeben !!

Wenn weiterhin an der Sache Interesse besteht , macht doch mal Vorschläge wann und wo wir uns ev. mal Treffen sollten !! Je mehr anwesend sind um so besser !!

Grüssle


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Februar 2007)

Was genau ist so eine IG eignentlich?? ...sorry wenn ich so blöd frage aber bevor ich hier was falsch verstehe...

bin übrigens gerne dabei bei so einem Treffen 

am besten ist glaube ich wenn das Treffen  in Koblenz stattfindet... das liegt so schön Zentral zwischen Hunsrück, Westerwald und Eifel


----------



## dave (6. Februar 2007)

IG = InteressenGemeinschaft

Zur DIM-IG steht hier noch mehr:
http://dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=89&Itemid=90

@Alex:
Wir warten erst einmal die Reaktion auf Flos Mail ab. 
Hatten unterwegs übrigens auch eine Jägerin angetroffen. Die war gerade gar nicht gut auf uns zu sprechen, u. a. auch nachdem sie kurz zuvor einen anderen Biker antraf der meinte er würde ihrem Hund am liebsten ins Gesicht treten!
Wir haben dann zum Thema Trails usw. unseren Standpunkt klargemacht, sie ihren, beide Seiten haben irgendwo Verständnis gezeigt und jeder ist anschließend friedlich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (6. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> IG = InteressenGemeinschaft
> 
> Zur DIM-IG steht hier noch mehr:
> http://dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=89&Itemid=90



Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## [FW] FLO (8. Februar 2007)

bei einem treffen wird natürlich die MTB TG Boppard vertreten sein.

treffen können wir uns gerne in koblenz, aber wo? in ner kneipe bei nem bierchen?

zur ripp: ich habe am dienstag mit der stadtverwaltung gesprochen, eine regelung für biker ist nicht vorgesehen und da ist wohl so leicht auch nix dran zu ändern.


----------



## Pedalritter (8. Februar 2007)

Hi Ihr ,

hab einen INFO - BRIEF von der DIMB als Worddatei erhalten !!

Wer den haben möchte dem schicke ich das gerne als E-Mail , also bei Bedarf PM mit E-Mail Adresse an mich , und ich schicks dann weiter !!

Treffen ist ok in Koblenz , macht mal was aus , wenn es geht an einem WE hab im Moment etwas stress !!   

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Pedalritter (13. Februar 2007)

Ist eigentlich die E-Mail mit dem Info Brief bei denjenigen angekommen die ihn haben wollten      

Dann schreibt doch mal was dazu !!


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2007)

ja danke hab die Mail bekommen  

ist zwar n bisschen früh aber ich fände IG-Trikots cool  

na ja was soll man großartig sagen ich denke mal wir sollten wenn wir eine IG haben uns mit dem Forstamt zusammen setzen und über die 2 Meterregel diskutieren vielleicht auch mal mit einer Cam durch den Wald gehen und Leute ansprechen was sie an uns Bikern stört... 

Flyer können wir ja auch mit Unterstützung der DIMB drucken soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab 

kann auch sein das die Ideen von mir für den a** sind... man müsste sich halt mal zusammensetzten und darüber reden


----------



## [FW] FLO (13. Februar 2007)

ich bring jetzt einfach mal nen termin in die runde. wie wärs denn mit nächsten mittwoch 20 uhr im spökes?


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2007)

ginge vielleicht auch n bisschen früher? oder am Freitag bzw Samstag?


----------



## sebot.rlp (13. Februar 2007)

Mittwoch müsste passen.

Aber in keinem Fall am Wochenende!!!


----------



## [FW] FLO (14. Februar 2007)

ich glaube, die machen erst um 20 uhr auf. wir können aber auch gern wo anders hin. aber nicht vor 18 uhr


----------



## Vince Vega (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Erst mal muss ich sagen dass ich die Entwicklung an der Ripp wirklich schade finde denn sie war für uns Luxemburger jedesmal ein Muss wenn wir in Boppard waren.

Schade finde ich vor allem dass hier ein "Krieg" zwischen Wanderern und Bikern entfacht wurde den ich bis dato so noch nicht erlebt habe. Wir hatten ausnahmlos jedes Mal, wenn wir die Ripp runter gefahren sind und uns Leute begegneten nur positive Erfahrungen. Die Wanderer die wir antrafen hatten vollsten Respekt für das was wir da "leisteten" und liebten es und nachzuschauen wenn wir die unmöglichsten Linien runterfuhren.

Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen dass wir zu denjenigen gehören die die Ripp nicht im DH-Tempo runterfahren sondern eher nach alternativen Linien suchen.

Wir, und damit meine ich die Biker im allgemeinen, sind auf solchen Wegen nur geduldet, keinesfalls willkommen. Wenn ich einen Wanderer, Jäger, Förster, Grundbesitzer oder wen auch immer antreffe, bleibe ich freundlich, sachlich und fair.

Etwas weiss ich auf jeden Fall. Freundlichkeit und gegenseitiger Respekt siegt und man kommt gut miteinander klar. Wenn sich das jeder zu Herzen nehmen würde und nicht nur an sich denken würde dann würden solche Verbote erst gar nicht aufkommen.

MFG
Claude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (14. Februar 2007)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Schade finde ich vor allem dass hier ein "Krieg" zwischen Wanderern und Bikern entfacht wurde den ich bis dato so noch nicht erlebt habe.



So drastisch isses zum Glück nun auch nicht! 

Wir alle haben doch eigentlich fast nur  positive Begegnungen mit Wanderern gehabt. Aber das weiß die Stadt halt nicht. Die kennt nur die wenigen Vorfälle bei denen sich Wanderer beschwert haben.
Die Stadt möchte wohl nur präventiv kanalisierend vorgehen, um potentielle Konflikte von vorneherein zu unterbinden, da das Interesse durch den Lift-Shuttel bei Bikern ja eher anwachsen wird.


----------



## Vince Vega (14. Februar 2007)

> So drastisch isses zum Glück nun auch nicht!


Darum hab ich ja das Wort Krieg zwischen Gänsefüsschen gesetzt.

Ich find's halt eben nur schade dass ein paar Wenige es fertig bringen einen Stadtrat dazu zu bewegen irgendwelche Verbote auszusprechen.


----------



## Chr!s (14. Februar 2007)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Ich find's halt eben nur schade dass ein paar Wenige es fertig bringen einen Stadtrat dazu zu bewegen irgendwelche Verbote auszusprechen.


Entsprechend muss das Gespräch gesucht werden, um zu verdeutlichen, dass es auf der anderen Seite eben auch nur Wenige sind, die ein Problem mit den Bikern haben. Aber genau die sind es, wie Dave schon gesagt hat, die an die Stadt herantreten und damit polarisieren.


----------



## Pedalritter (14. Februar 2007)

Ein Treffen nächste Woche wäre schon Ok. Allerdings , wenn es geht am Donnerstag !!


----------



## [FW] FLO (15. Februar 2007)

Pedalritter schrieb:


> ...wenn es geht am Donnerstag !!


für mich ok


----------



## sebot.rlp (15. Februar 2007)

Also wir sollten das jetzt mal ins Auge fassen. Denn ich denke es wird langsam mal Zeit das hier was passiert.
Ich habe soeben ein längeres Gespräch über ICQ mit einem Downhiller der an den Bauten auf dem Fischerpfad beteiligt ware. Zudem gehört er auch zu den Leuten, die die Ripp in 2 Minuten befahren haben.

Ich habe ihn auf das Thema angesprochen und habe eigentlich nur gegen eine Wand geredet.  
Was zu unserem Treffen angeht sagte er, dass er ma keinen bock drauf hätte.
Von seiner Seite besteht kein Interesse zu Kompromissen, da er ausschließlich nur nach seiner Interessensbefriedigung aus ist.

Bezüglich des Treffens kommen denke ich mal in der kommenden Woche nur die zwei Tage in Frage:

Mittwoch, den 21.02
Donnerstag, den 22.02
oder
anderer Tag

Ich bitte mal um ein kurzes Feedback, wer alles an diesen Daten kann oder wer überhaupt nun alles Interesse und Zeit hat.
Die Location und die Uhrzeit kann man dann noch spontan entscheiden.

PS: Der Donnerstag würde bei mir auch passen.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## dave (15. Februar 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Von seiner Seite besteht kein Interesse zu Kompromissen, da er ausschließlich nur nach seiner Interessensbefriedigung aus ist.



Wie alt ist er eigentlich? Wenn die Jungs nicht mit ins Boot kommen, wird's schwer ...  

Ich selber kann leider nur an einem WE. Eventuell komme ich am übernächsten WE nach Hause. Steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## sebot.rlp (15. Februar 2007)

Achso, das ist doof. Vielleicht kann man es ja auch an einem Freitag oder Sonntag machen.

Er ist 16 Jahre alt.
Wenn kein Interesse besteht muss man sich mal an seinen Sponsor (Laufrad in Lahnstein) oder an seine Eltern wenden.


----------



## dave (15. Februar 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Achso, das ist doof. Vielleicht kann man es ja auch an einem Freitag oder Sonntag machen.



Plant besser mal ohne mich. Ich werd' eventuell noch kurzfristig in Urlaub fahren, deshalb kann ich noch nicht absehen, wann ich das nächste mal in KO bin.



sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Er ist 16 Jahre alt.
> Wenn kein Interesse besteht muss man sich mal an seinen Sponsor (Laufrad in Lahnstein) oder an seine Eltern wenden.



OK, dann ist ja sogar ziemlich klar wer gemeint ist! Eigentlich müsste ihm die Ripp sogar noch mehr als uns am Herzen liegen. 
Flo hat wahrscheinlich einen guten Draht zu ihm. Wäre erstmal einfacher als über Achim und seine Eltern, was ich auch nicht so gut fände. Er muss halt selber zur Einsicht kommen. Druck von außen hilft da i. d. R. wenig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (15. Februar 2007)

Ja klar. Ich halte da eigentlich auch nichts von. Wäre dann halt die letzte Lösung die man einschlagen müsste.

Ich habe mich eigentlich ganz human mit ihm unterhalten. Ich denke auch da kann man auch auf dem Fischer einen Kompromiss finden, so dass er bauen kann wo er will, so lange der eigentliche Fischerpfad unangetastet bleibt.


----------



## Joki (15. Februar 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Ich denke auch da kann man auch auf dem Fischer einen Kompromiss finden, so dass er bauen kann wo er will, so lange der eigentliche Fischerpfad unangetastet bleibt.



Genau das halte ich für den falschen Ansatz.
Gebaut wird nur da wo es auch ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, z.b. im Bikepark.

Es kann nicht sein das jede Fraktion den Wald so modelliert wie es gerade gefällt!

Grundgedanke sollte sein, das die restlichen Wege im Urzustand bleiben und in den Parks und ausgewiesenen Flächen gebaut wird.

Leider kann ich die nächsten Wochen an keinem Treffen teilenehmen, da ich zur Zeit meine Diplomarbeit schreibe und nicht im Rheinland bin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2007)

Ich denke es war einfach zuviel.
Bin das teil auch sehr gerne gefahren.

ABER: Wer von euch ist mal zu Fuß da hoch und es kam ein Biker entgegen?
Da zuckt man böse zusammen!
Selbst wenn es dabei bleibt kann ich auch die Wanderer verstehen

Wenn man der Sau zu tief in den Arsch greift kommt *******!!


Andreas


----------



## GT_Frodo (19. Februar 2007)

so, die stadt war ja RICHTIG fleißig, nicht nur an der seilbahn und an allen wanderwegen, die vor meiner haustür losgehen, sondern auch noch beim haus am wald stehen jetzt die schönen schilder mit dem verweis aufs WaldG. 







Alles in Butter ist nur noch im selbigen Loch, haben sie wohl entweder vergessen, oder die schilder sind ausgegangen. Ich wäre kommnende woche auch dabei, lieber Mi als Do. Und den Ort vielleicht nochmal beschreiben.


----------



## GT_Frodo (23. Februar 2007)

Na, wasn los, schon alle wieder abgeregt und keine Lust mehr?

Übrigens, habe mal im LWaldG RP nachgeschaut, danach kann das Forstamt nur Wege sperren, "... wenn besondere Schäden einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind. ..."

Da steht nichts von ^um Wanderer zu schützen ;-)

Also was jetzt mit Stammtisch???

Gruß Lars 
(/der heute herrliche 2,5h auf den noch freien Bopparder Wanderwegen gebikt ist.)


Quelle:
http://www.umwelt-online.de/recht/natursch/laender/rp/wald_ges.htm

 § 22 Betreten, Reiten, Befahren 05a

(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Betreten erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Neue Sorgfaltspflichten oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der Waldbesitzenden werden hierdurch nicht begründet. Das Fahren mit Rollstühlen steht dem Betreten gleich.

(2) Die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes dürfen nicht gestört werden. Auf die Walderholung sowie auf Nutzungsrechte anderer am Wald ist gegenseitige Rücksicht zu nehmen.

(3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt; darüber hinausgehende Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden. Die untere Forstbehörde kann auf Antrag der Waldbesitzenden Straßen und Waldwege sperren, wenn besondere Schäden einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind. Nicht erlaubt ist das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Waldwegen mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung. Die Waldbesitzenden machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder kenntlich. Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 2.

(4) Nur mit Zustimmung der Waldbesitzenden sind insbesondere zulässig:

   1. das Fahren und Abstellen von Kutschen, Pferdeschlitten Kraftfahrzeugen und Anhängern im Wald,
   2. das Fahren mit Hundegespannen und Loipenfahrzeugen im Wald,
   3. das Zelten im Wald,
   4. das Betreten von Waldflächen und Waldwegen während der Dauer des Einschlags und der Aufarbeitung von Holz,
   5. das Betreten von Naturverjüngungen, Forstkulturen und Pflanzgärten,
   6. das Betreten von forstbetrieblichen Einrichtungen,
   7. die Durchführung organisierter Veranstaltungen im Wald. 

Die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter dürfen dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt werden.

(5) Die Vorschriften des Straßenverkehrsrechts und § 34 des Landesnaturschutzgesetzes bleiben unberührt, ebenso andere Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten des Waldes einschränken oder solche Einschränkungen zulassen. Das Betretens- und Befahrensrecht besteht nur vorbehaltlich sonstiger Rechtsvorschriften.


----------



## dave (23. Februar 2007)

Das Problem betrifft halt die Singletrails:


> (3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald *nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen* erlaubt;



Nach LWaldG §3 wird ein Waldweg jedoch wie folgt definiert:



> (7) Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.



Trails fallen damit also von vorneherein komplett raus!  

Wegen des Stammtischs... ich fahre nächste Woche zum Garda und bin dann wahrscheinlich in zwei Wochen in KO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (23. Februar 2007)

> Da steht nichts von ^um Wanderer zu schützen ;-)



Da steht aber laut deinem Beitrag folgendes:


> (2) Die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes dürfen nicht gestört werden. Auf die Walderholung sowie auf Nutzungsrechte anderer am Wald ist gegenseitige Rücksicht zu nehmen.


und wenn sich solche Vorfälle häufen, wird keiner was dagegen machen können wenn das Forstamt (oder wer auch immer zuständig ist)  da ein Schild aufstellt  

zum Thema IG-Treffen: Ich kann nur Nachmittags oder am Wochenende auch Abends (Schüler) 

bis dann, gruß Martin


----------



## dave (9. März 2007)

Wie schaut's aus mit 'nem Treffen? Ich bin am WE daheim und könnte wahrscheinlich auch am Sa Abend.


----------



## GT_Frodo (9. März 2007)

habe heute abend zeit ;-)
macht halt nen vorschlag


----------

